# Netherlands Routers?



## Engine44 (Mar 8, 2011)

I am located in The Netherlands so my router choices are limited compared to the U.S. I would like to buy a 2.25 HP table router with above table adjustments. Can someone recommend any good choices?

Thanks


----------



## Phil P (Jul 25, 2010)

The obvious choices seem to be between the Tritons in big and smaller sizes and the Trend T11. The only American-style multi-base router available here to my knowledge is the Bosch GMF1400CE. Any of the US posters care to identify what that's called ion the USA? Milwaukee Europe don't list routers, Flex (the Porter-Cable company in Germany) no longer list routers (in any case they only did the plungers) and deWalt don't yet import fixed base routers. Same goes for Hitachi and Makita (with the exception of the ancient 3601B). This isn't a comprehensive list and is of necessity anglo-centric....

Regards

Phil


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Amazon.com: Bosch 1617EVSPK 12 Amp 2-1/4-Horsepower Plunge and Fixed Base Variable Speed Router Kit with 1/4-Inch and 1/2-Inch Collets: Home Improvement

======


----------



## gav (Oct 12, 2009)

CMT which is the same as Triton.
Bovenfreesmachine, CMT Bovenfrezen.nl


----------



## Engine44 (Mar 8, 2011)

Thank you. How about Metabo? I found that brand is available here but I never heard of it.


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

Metabo are reasonable industrial quality but I've no specific experience of them.

Cheers

Peter


----------



## Phil P (Jul 25, 2010)

Engine44 said:


> Thank you. How about Metabo? I found that brand is available here but I never heard of it.


The 1/2in Metabo plunge router (the OFE1812) is made by Felisatti (as the R246) with a few minor differences. Frankly there are better value 1/2in plunge routers out there, and in any case it doesn't have above table height adjustment. You could always try the Freud FT3000 which does meet your requirements

Goed kijken met uw zoeken!

Phil


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

Phil's link takes you to Freud's US site which talks of 1/4" and 1/2" collets. In Holland you'll likely need an 8mm collet too.

I tried both the UK and Italian sites to check availability of one to a European spec, without finding that router, which makes me wonder if it is only sold in North America.

Cheers

Peter


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Most of the routers over the pond have that funny plug on them unlike the ones in the states that are setup for 110 volts.

====


istracpsboss said:


> Phil's link takes you to Freud's US site which talks of 1/4" and 1/2" collets. In Holland you'll likely need an 8mm collet too.
> 
> I tried both the UK and Italian sites to check availability of one to a European spec, without finding that router, which makes me wonder if it is only sold in North America.
> 
> ...


----------



## Phil P (Jul 25, 2010)

istracpsboss said:


> I tried both the UK and Italian sites to check availability of one to a European spec, without finding that router, which makes me wonder if it is only sold in North America.


Sorry about that, Peter. I have seen them on eBay UK a couple of times but I don't recall if they were 110volt or 230 volt - according to Freud UK's web site they were launched here on 30 March 2007....... Perhaps it's been withdrawn for some reason. If the collet is the same as the FT2000 (which I think it might well be) then Trend can supply an 8mm collet (FR/8)

Phil


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

8mm collet = ????, 5/16" shanks router bits = ???


=====



Phil P said:


> Sorry about that, Peter. I have seen them on eBay UK a couple of times but I don't recall if they were 110volt or 230 volt - according to Freud UK's web site they were launched here on 30 March 2007....... Perhaps it's been withdrawn for some reason. If the collet is the same as the FT2000 (which I think it might well be) then Trend can supply an 8mm collet (FR/8)
> 
> Phil


----------



## Phil P (Jul 25, 2010)

bobj3 said:


> 8mm collet = ????, 5/16" shanks router bits = ???
> 
> 
> =====


Yes Bob

In mainland Europe they use the metric system almost exclusively (at least in the Benelux, Germany and France from my own experience). That means router cutters generally come with 6mm, 8mm and 12mm shanks. It's possibly only the Brits and Irish who use the old Imperial shank sizes of 1/4in and 1/2in (6.35 and 12.7mm respectively) this side of the pond. Smaller European-designed routers such as the Metabo 1229, deWalt DW613, Festool OF1010 and so on often supplied with both 1/4in and 8mm collets over here. Also FYI Leigh sell a set of 8mm bits for their dovetail jigs; the logic is that an 8mm shank has a cross-sectional area some 60% greater than a 1/4in one (50.28square mm against 30.7sq.mm cross section) and so makes for a stronger cutter

Phil


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

16 pc 1/4 Shank Dovetail Router Bit Set For Leigh Jig - eBay (item 130493826130 end time Mar-11-11 11:39:03 PST)

=======


Phil P said:


> Yes Bob
> 
> In mainland Europe they use the metric system almost exclusively (at least in the Benelux, Germany and France from my own experience). That means router cutters generally come with 6mm, 8mm and 12mm shanks. It's possibly only the Brits and Irish who use the old Imperial shank sizes of 1/4in and 1/2in (6.35 and 12.7mm respectively) this side of the pond. Smaller European-designed routers such as the Metabo 1229, deWalt DW613, Festool OF1010 and so on often supplied with both 1/4in and 8mm collets over here. Also FYI Leigh sell a set of 8mm bits for their dovetail jigs; the logic is that an 8mm shank has a cross-sectional area some 60% greater than a 1/4in one (50.28square mm against 30.7sq.mm cross section) and so makes for a stronger cutter
> 
> Phil


----------



## gav (Oct 12, 2009)

Yeah yeah Bj, of course you can get them, but they are not as good as the 8mm shanks.
This straight from the leigh site.

'Shank Size
Every Leigh dovetail jig is shipped with 8mm shank router bits. They are considerably stronger and stiffer than 1/4" shanks, allowing smoother cuts and faster feed rates with a greater margin of safety. Routers with 8mm or 1/2" collets are required to use 8mm shank bits. A Leigh 1/2" to 8mm collet reducer, supplied with all Leigh dovetail jigs, allows 8mm shank bits to be used in 1/2" collet routers.'

Sooner or later you're going to have to realise Bj that there is a whole world out there that uses the metric system and that America is not the be all and end all of router use.
8mm shanks are THE standard in all of mainland Europe, with 12mm shank bits available for the larger routers for more commercial uses.

Have you ever been to Europe ?


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

Is it my imagination, or have some posts been censored here?

Cheers

Peter


----------



## Mark (Aug 4, 2004)

I don't know how to put this any other way but *think before you post*, do not post any comments that could be offensive to *anyone*. It's very sad that some people have to post comments that completely wreck this discussion.



istracpsboss said:


> Is it my imagination, or have some posts been censored here?
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Peter


It's not your imagination, offensive and off-topic posts were removed. You didn't really miss any relevant on-topic posts.

Anyway, you guys are more than welcome to resume the discussion, but in a friendly manner. Thanks


----------



## Phil P (Jul 25, 2010)

Peter

Have you ever seen 6mm shank cutters where you are?


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

I always figured the 6mm, 8mm and 12mm were akin to 1/4", 3/8" and 1/2" router bits. I don't know that I've ever seen a 3/8" bit for sale so I'm guessing they just didn't get popular here but they may exist??

I recieved all three collets / collet adapters with my old Ryobi RE600 (circa 1990).


----------



## Phil P (Jul 25, 2010)

BigJimAK said:


> I don't know that I've ever seen a 3/8" bit for sale so I'm guessing they just didn't get popular here but they may exist??


Theye were a lot more common 40 or so years back, Jim, but with the an ever increasing range of router cutters available I guess it just made economic sense to settle on the 1/4in and 1/2in sizes. BTW the Germans also had 10mm shank cutters (another disappearing size) as well as M10 x 1 and M16 x 1.5 which are still available for some specialist machines such as the Scheer routers


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

Phil P said:


> Peter
> 
> Have you ever seen 6mm shank cutters where you are?


Rarely. Einhell sometimes do routers together with a set of 6mm cutters. I've seen them in Lidl, too. The majority of the stuff locally seems to be Freud or CMT 8mm and occasionally Mullner 8mm. The biggest problem is the very limited range of maybe twenty different basic profiles. 

Most woodworking done here is professional, using shapers and if I want specific router cutters I need to order them. I presume they wait until they've a decent sized order before putting it in, as it takes for ever. It's usually quicker to pull them in from abroad with friends visiting. 12mm I haven't seen at all here, although the bigger routers come with 12mm collets. It's the shaper thing again. They do things like cabinet work with those.

The only other hobby woodworker close to me doesn't even own a router, although he has plenty of other power tools. It isn't a common hobby here.

Cheers

Peter


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

Phil P said:


> Theye were a lot more common 40 or so years back, Jim, but with the an ever increasing range of router cutters available I guess it just made economic sense to settle on the 1/4in and 1/2in sizes. BTW the Germans also had 10mm shank cutters (another disappearing size) as well as M10 x 1 and M16 x 1.5 which are still available for some specialist machines such as the Scheer routers


Those Scheers are interesting. Maybe my old Italian router will take the M16s (Note to Menwith Hill - we are talking router cutters here !)

Cheers

Peter


----------



## Engine44 (Mar 8, 2011)

I want to thank everyone for their responses to my original post. I get the impression that router bit choices are limited here compared to the U.S. Apparently I should choose a router that will accept both U.S. and European bits.


----------



## Phil P (Jul 25, 2010)

Basically, Bob, manufacturers of the European 1/2in plunge routers (Bosch, deWalt, Metabo, Felisatti, Freud, Trend, et al) all supply both Imperial and metric collets. American fixed base machines (e.g. Porter-Cable, Milwaukee, Ridgid, Craftsman, dewalt fixed base, Bosch fixed base) generally only come with Imperial collets. there are exceptions, though, porter-cable do list 8mm collets for the 691, although they're difficult to source, and Bosch lists both 8mm and 12mm collets for the GMF1400CE (part 737). It all depends on which cutters you can get hold of easily.

BTW where abouts are you in NL?


----------



## Engine44 (Mar 8, 2011)

Thanks. I am in Almere.


----------



## gav (Oct 12, 2009)

Another option I came across.
AEG now do a combo router 1400 watt with fixed and plunge base.
From some of the pics I've seen, it does have above table height adjustment when using the fixed base.

It sells for 360 euro in Germany and the site says there are dealers in the Netherlands.

MF 1400 KE | www.aeg-powertools.nl


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

Interestingly MF 1400 KE | www.aeg-powertools.nl comes as standard with just 8mm and 12mm collets in the Netherlands suggesting a distinct lack of availability of 1/2" or 1/4" bits there.

Cheers

Peter


----------



## Engine44 (Mar 8, 2011)

Yes, true


----------

